# Callahan's COMEBACK*OverLoad*



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Today was the best day ever. My boy is totally back to 100%, SPIRIT wise!

Last night I fell asleep on the floor (sleeping bag opened up with covers) and Callahan slept on the couch. Well this morning I awoke to the sweetest nose RIGHT in my nose! LOL! I open my eyes and I see him, with his head right on my pillow as comfy as can be... with his nose touching mine.

I say "Morning baby love" and his eyes open and I hear HUGE "Whack whack whack" his tail was going nuts LOL! 

So we go outside and he gets to peeing and as soon as he's done he does this HOP HOP HOP back to me like a funny lanky deer all dummy happy haha!

I was so happy. Well the day went on and got 100x better! All seems to be perfect! He even ate!!! 
(V, he ate without me doing anything special to the food at all... he just wanted his kibble )

Here are the pics!
Being a ham! Chillin outside









Life is gooood









He says... HEY I gotta get some sun! I've been in the dark for a week!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Half a Dane LOL









Resting after some outside fun









Teehee smiling while he's sleeping!









Yawnnnn


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I look tired sorry! but super happy!









Feeling PROUD AND HANDSOME!


















Relaxing


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Love


















LoL! Bath time... feeling miserable! (I didnt want to use the outside tub... in order to make sure the water the warm and he didnt get the chill )









TIME TO PLAY WITH GRAMPA!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL! He kicked Grampa's A$$ today! He's feeling super strong!









Thanks for looking you all! My dad was having so much fun with him today and he told me it felt so good to see us together again. He had a great Fathers Day he said. 

"Seeing you to together and happy again... is the best Father's Day Gift I could have asked for." I of course cried my butt off... I love my daddy...

Wish us luck at the check up tomorrow!
Nessa


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness it's so great to see him home and happy again. I'm sure his check-up tomorrow will be just fine.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Holy crap Nessa! He looks so happy! 

I'm so happy for the both of you! _*tears*_ 

I just have one question...how in the heck did you fit him in your bathtub? haha Uallis no longer fits in ours...he's as long as the tub is...lol


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Awwws! Welcome home Callahan. I'm glad to see he's feeling better.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so glad your handsome boy is back home where he belongs


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

We're both so glad for you all! Callahan looks great and so happy to be back home! Yay!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

YAY! Those pictures are the best, Nessa! 

He looks like a happy-camper for sure... Your Dad sounds like a big-softie. : )


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am so happy to see him home and feeling better!! he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

Tee hee... love those photos (#2 is a fav) Glad to see the silly smushy face is doing great.

I love a happy ending


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay!!! Welcome home Callahan! It's so great to see you happy and healthy again. I hope your checkup goes smoothly today!


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

he has beautiful markings! love the pics!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! He really looks like his old energetic self. Welcome back Callahan!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

YO CAL!!!! Welcome home bubba!   I'm so glad you're out in the sun and grass again. And you're mom looks very happy too. You'll get fattened back up in no time...but don't over do it. We don't want a relapse.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

So glad his back! 
Those are just awesome pics


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He looks so happy to be back at his house. Good boy, Callahan!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

There's the million dollar boy!!! He looks so happy now!!! But, he looks so skinny, now. Good to hear that he's eating.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

There's the million dollar boy!!! He looks so happy now!!! But, he looks so skinny, now. Good to hear that he's eating.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Oh my goodness it's so great to see him home and happy again. I'm sure his check-up tomorrow will be just fine.


Thanks so much!
The check up went good! He does have an abscess with puss, because of all the shots he got... (it got infected) but he got it drained and got meds for it 



Mdawn said:


> Holy crap Nessa! He looks so happy!
> 
> I'm so happy for the both of you! _*tears*_
> 
> I just have one question...how in the heck did you fit him in your bathtub? haha Uallis no longer fits in ours...he's as long as the tub is...lol


LOL! Well it was TOUGH! haha! He just stood still thank god! BUT there was water EVERYWHERE!!! LOL! So I had alot of cleaning to do haha! Thats the last time I'll do that! 



Puppy_love_122 said:


> Awwws! Welcome home Callahan. I'm glad to see he's feeling better.


Thank you so much!



NalaBaby said:


> I'm so glad your handsome boy is back home where he belongs


Yes... he's home where he belongs... and all is well now!



FourIsCompany said:


> We're both so glad for you all! Callahan looks great and so happy to be back home! Yay!


Thank you so much hun! Tell your hubby thank you for keeping Callahan in his thoughts as well!



deege39 said:


> YAY! Those pictures are the best, Nessa!
> 
> He looks like a happy-camper for sure... Your Dad sounds like a big-softie. )


Thank you deege!
He sure is one happy camper!
And my daddy is a great man... but is a total softie when it comes to me... I'm his main daddy's girl 
I can melt him down to putty any time TEEHEE



ioreks_mom said:


> i am so happy to see him home and feeling better!! he is such a handsome boy!


Thank you! He'll be even more handsome after he gains weight back!



Junior said:


> Tee hee... love those photos (#2 is a fav) Glad to see the silly smushy face is doing great.
> 
> I love a happy ending


Thank you Junior!



volleyballgk said:


> Yay!!! Welcome home Callahan! It's so great to see you happy and healthy again. I hope your checkup goes smoothly today!


Thank you!



DIRTY PAW said:


> he has beautiful markings! love the pics!


Oh thank you so much!



rosemaryninja said:


> Wonderful pictures! He really looks like his old energetic self. Welcome back Callahan!


He's back!!!! TY!



alphadoginthehouse said:


> YO CAL!!!! Welcome home bubba! I'm so glad you're out in the sun and grass again. And you're mom looks very happy too. You'll get fattened back up in no time...but don't over do it. We don't want a relapse.


Yo there!!!
LoL! He's feeling great again thank you so much! We're going to work on the weight gradually!



Blizzard said:


> So glad his back!
> Those are just awesome pics


TY!!!



FilleBelle said:


> He looks so happy to be back at his house. Good boy, Callahan!


Thank you FilleBelle!



LeRoymydog said:


> There's the million dollar boy!!! He looks so happy now!!! But, he looks so skinny, now. Good to hear that he's eating.


LOL... WELLL! The 2,000 Dollar Boy now!!! haha! If you want to talk literally! haha!
Thank so much!

Phew... my poor boy lost a $hit load of weight! He's down to 104 lbs! EEEK! Less than Jade... Can you believe that?! We really need to put his weight back on. You can see his backbone, all the ribs and his hip bones and but bones... his head even got smaller. We got alot of work to do!
Nessa


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

There's the million dollar boy!!! He looks so happy now!!! But, he looks so skinny, now. Good to hear that he's eating.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

WELCOME HOME BIG BOY!
I am so glad to see him up and around.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Callahan, you're looking handsome as ever....glad you made it, Bud...

but what's w/ the pink leash in the truck w/ you?....i sure hope that isn't yours....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

How much should the big guy weigh? It's amazing how that comes off when it's coming back out of both ends!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

AHH!! Yay Nessa! Dont expect him to pop back overnight, Chance looked miserable for a week or 2 after, and then once he put weight on he just took my breath away again. Im sure you'll have that with Callahan! yay bud!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! I came over to the forum just to see how Callahan was doing and saw this thread right on the main page! HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm happy that you're boy is back home and healthy! He looks amazingly happy and he of course is wondefully handsome.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so glad to see he's back home where he belongs!


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just getting back on after a crazy week. I am SO glad that Callahan is doing so great after his ordeal. Hope both dogs are doing well and back to their happy selves.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

THANK YOU EVERYONE! HAHA!



tirluc said:


> Callahan, you're looking handsome as ever....glad you made it, Bud...
> 
> but what's w/ the pink leash in the truck w/ you?....i sure hope that isn't yours....


LoL... it is Jodie's leash... but I used it for him for a little bit  I'M GUILTY! I'M A BAD MOMMA! haha
Nessa


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Was out of town, just seeing this now. Fabulous - so glad to see picturs of him at home and looking so well. YAY!


----------

